# 18 HPXV or HB Marquesa....advice



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

If the price is similar, I'd go with the Marquesa all day long.

Personally, I own a Gordon Waterman 16', but have friends that have a 2003 Marquesa with a 90hp Merc and a 2009 Maverick HPX 18' with a 150hp Yamaha 4 stroke.. I have fished on both boats many times..

The ride on the HPX is a little better than Marquesa in choppy conditions and is a rocket ship with the 150hp.

The Marquesa is much easier to pole and tops out around 44mph GPS with the 90hp.

Fit and finish on the Marquesa is much, much better than the HPX.. The wiring on the Marquesa is impeccable while the wiring on my friends HPX in an abomination.. 

The Marquesa looks brand new and everything works.. No rattles.. solid

The HPX is newer, but looks 10 years older than the Marquesa. A screw or 4 have backed out of the hinges and the boat doesn't feel as solid as the Marq..

I think the resale value on the Marquesa will be higher when it's time to sell..


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

Spent time on both boats, I would go with the Marquesa without hesitation out of those two boats. 

They are going to perform very close considering the HPX has a 115. Poling is superior on the Marquesa, and the ride is the same IMO.

It's pretty rare to see a Marquesa for sale, and I bet it's pretty pricy, that should tell you something.

Both good boats though, your winning either way.


----------



## its80 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.  I am leaning toward the HB but I did not want to sway anyone to start.  I am hoping that people that fish the areas I have listed also tell me their thoughts.  I do agree that I cant loose but as you said they are pricey and I want to get the best fit, and not look back.  I actually loved both boats and their rides.  The 115 pushed the HPX near 50 and the 90 pushed the HB right to 43.  I think the HB will draft about 2 inches less.  Any other thoughts would be appreciated.  Thanks again.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I hate to sound like a homer - but - I had 2 egrets previously and recently got a beavertail vengence. I like it a lot - sort of between a marquesa and a hells bay 17.8. Super easy on the pole, draft is 7 to 8 inches and a great riding boat through the chop. I also fish biscayne bay, and flamingo and the keys - I have no regrets - the egret road better - but not nearly enough to offset the pole ability and economy that I get with the beavertail. I have a 90 etec and can cruise at 35 mph at 4300 rpm's - tops out a little over 40.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

I'd go with the hpx. I fish on one a lot and love it. The extra speed will become handy and it still gets shallow(about 9.25 inches if balanced right) fully loaded. The fit and finish is great and the boat looks sweet sitting in the water. Also it's the only boat I've poled somewhat effectively. But I'm mostly a trolling motor guy myself.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Personally I would go Yamaha over Suzuki though I know some people like them, there are way more options on where to get service when you need it. The older marquesa has less cockpit room than the hpx and if you put the same motor on both I doubt there'd be that much difference in the draft. Both ride well but a 130 two stroke on a marquesa will get mid 40's (rides on sponsons), the hpx runs around 50 with F115 which is impressive but it gets on top. Both are great boats and well built, comes down to your preference. Not a bad decision to have to make..


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

I would prefer the HB, no question.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I have fished both......Hell's Bay Marquesa....period!


----------



## its80 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice.  I did like the HB but the platform was 19x22.  I have been told that is the "normal" size but it was very uncomfortable.  I have poled the 17 hpx a bunch and felt very comfortable.  I have not poled the 18 hpx.  They are both beautiful and I really appreciate the advice.  I don't want to sound wish-washy but I am seriously considering going a little smaller with the 17 hpx, the East Cape Caimen or maybe my first choice Beavertail BT3 (although I know it is still 18 it is lighter).  Based on what i'm reading I'm beginning to believe Trponhunter.  Any thoughts would again be appreciated.


----------



## jslimick89 (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a maverick right now but if I were to buy a boat in that range it would without a doubt be an east cape vantage!!!!! That boat is the sickest boat out there and much cheaper then a hells bay. If you are even thinking about a boat that size i would not buy a new boat without talking to kevin at east cape and test driving a boat. I know you are looking at used but my buddy just bought a 2011 vantage from kevin at east cape for 28,000. He gets alot of used boats in from people trading up. 

WATCH THIS
http://vimeo.com/62165897


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

+1 for the vantage also. That is a beast with 175 pro xs.


----------



## swflatails (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a 2013 18HPX with a 115 Pro XS and absolutely love the boat. I too was on the fence between the HB and the HPX. My buddy has a 2012 Marquesa that I fished out of many times so I was able to compare and with out a doubt the HPX is a better performing boat. Everyone take a look at the new 2013 HB Marquesa, the resemblance to the 18HPX is a little uncanny....They cut the sponsons off and added a running pad. If the Marquesa design was so superior then why did they change it?That 115 is plenty of power to get the HPX up on its pad which is where the ride really shines. It takes a 150 HP motor for the Vantage to get on its pad due to the sponsons. With a 115 the HPX will float in 8-9 in depending on load and will pole on par with the HB. Again, the ride is where the HPX blows the Marquesa out of the water as the sponsons really hinder performance. I will admit that the fit and finish is slightly better with HB although can tell you that Mav has improved dramatically in the last couple years so that 2011 should be nice. The


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

The Vantage is a killer boat but I wouldn't want to pole any skiff with a 175 it's a totally different deal. The advantage of a boat like the HPX or Marquesa is they still go fast without a 150 on the back.


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

> It takes a 150 HP motor for the Vantage to get on its pad due to the sponsons.





> The advantage of a boat like the HPX or Marquesa is they still go fast without a 150 on the back.


We're getting off subject, the OP never asked about a Vantage, but you all need to be somewhat corrected.

The VHP w/ a 115 is a 48-53 MPH boat, and does air out on the pad, trust me. The only exception to that is with 4 people and a super heavy load, but it's still 50 MPH.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Agreed, that's why I was referring to the HPX and Marquesa not the Vantage which is a 19' boat..


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

The  HPX is a sweet ride, like everyone has said it shines the most when your up and running. 

I fish 1 of them one with a F150 and the other with a 115ProXS. The F150 boat is a 60MPH loaded with trolling motor, 2 guys and gear. It will float in about 9.5" and is easy on the pole if you compare it to other boats in its class, if you try comparing it to a Waterman then it's going to lose every time!

The fit in finish is to me just as good as any of the other skiffs out there in that price range, also take a tour of the maverick Factory you will see that the 18HPX is the only boat built by a complete team that only builds that model, the other boats share everything with the other lines and models!

The HB is also a very nice boat, and is an excellent comparisons to the HPX (only the re-designed HB) the older HB Marquesa isn't in the same league as either the new Marquesa or the HPX. 

The one spot that HB will win in my book is rigging, I really wish Maverick would do a better job with their rigging!


----------



## its80 (Mar 8, 2013)

First off thanks to everyone that has posted so far.  It has been very informative.  OK here is what I have learned.  I fished in the BT Veng this weekend in Biscayne bay and was very impressed with the ride (it was very windy and a 2-3 chop).  Even with the flat bottom it rode over the chop well when the tabs were down.  A few people have brought up the Vantage but I am concerned over the fact that so many newer ones have been for sale recently.  (I am sure there are real legit reasons) A few have been listed for a long time and still listed.  I am sure that they are nice boats just not for me.  I have decided to go with the HPXV 18 or 17 or maybe the BT Strike.  Although it is a new design.  I continue to hear good things about the HPX 18 and 17.  I will be poling a little more than I thought, maybe 50% or more.  I know that there will be times that I have to run across large bays and still need to get into 8-9 inches of water.  All 3 of these will work I think.  Both HPX's will just get me there a little sooner and smoother.  Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> First off thanks to everyone that has posted so far.  It has been very informative.  OK here is what I have learned.  I fished in the BT Veng this weekend in Biscayne bay and was very impressed with the ride (it was very windy and a 2-3 chop).  Even with the flat bottom it rode over the chop well when the tabs were down.  A few people have brought up the Vantage but I am concerned over the fact that so many newer ones have been for sale recently.  (I am sure there are real legit reasons) A few have been listed for a long time and still listed.  I am sure that they are nice boats just not for me.  I have decided to go with the HPXV 18 or 17 or maybe the BT Strike.  Although it is a new design.  I continue to hear good things about the HPX 18 and 17.  I will be poling a little more than I thought, maybe 50% or more.  I know that there will be times that I have to run across large bays and still need to get into 8-9 inches of water.  All 3 of these will work I think.  Both HPX's will just get me there a little sooner and smoother.  Thanks again for your advice.


I've been watching this thread for a while and noticed yo said something about the BT Strike. I just looked at this blog and the capt talked about the strike and how he liked it.. Just more info to steer you in yet another direction ;D
http://www.pineislandangler.com/2013/03/fishing-strike-beavertails-best-skiff.html


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I'd go test drive each boat, seeing that you're getting ready to lay out some serious scratch for any for the boats you mentioned.. This shouldn't tak more than a weekend or two of your time...

Run them in the wind, if available and then pole them in a secluded bay, so you can see what each is capable of doing in certain conditions.. Most owners will allow you to look through all the hatches and tell you what they like and don't like about their boats..

Beware of anyone who's compensated by the manufacturer or is a "pro staff" guide..

I will say that Capt. Gregg Mckee is a stand up guy and doesn't seem to over hype Beavertails, but do you due diligence and pick the one that suits your needs the best..

Best of luck in your search..


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

If you plan on poling the boat a decent amount POLE IT before you buy it! Depending on how trigger happy you are my offer still stands, I'll be back on the 7th and we can go out on the 8th just so you can check out how to run the hpx. If I didnt plan on poling 90%+ of the time I would keep the hpx 17 without looking back.


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a 2008 Marquesa that I bought new. It has a 90 Yamaha 2 stroke that weighs 261lbs. It floats in about 8 to 9 inches of water with a 225 lb angler on the bow and a 200 lb angler on the stern and full fuel tank. After owning over 20 different skiffs in the last 35 years I have to say this is the single finest all around skiff I have ever owned. Rides great in a chop , poles well for a skiff this size. My neighbor has a new 18HPX with a Yamaha 150. Rides very similar to my Marquesa,poles about the same but draws more water due to weight of engine( about 10 to 11 inches draft). Of course the Maverick is much faster. I get 41mph top end and he gets 57mph. He feels and I would agree that the layout of my hatches and rod racks are superior to his Maverick. Both are excellent skiffs and comparably priced as far as I know. I went for a ride in the new Marquesa at the Miami boat show and was favorably impressed. Just as a note last year I went sail-fishing out of Jupiter inlet on a Saturday catching 4 and went to Flamingo on Sunday and caught tailing reds. Talk about versatility.Going to try to get a swordfish this summer.   Hope this helps.


----------



## its80 (Mar 8, 2013)

Great advice here.  I certainly understand that most people love their boat and talk highly about them.  I have poled the BT3 and the HPXv 17.  I have not poled the HPX 18.  Although the BT3 poled well I felt that the HPX 17 was a little easier on the back after several hours on the platform.  I do want to try the 18 and will hopefully soon.  I know that the 17 worked well in ENP on the flats poling for Reds.  I am guessing that since the 18 drafts (from what Ive been told) maybe 1 inch more it should also do well on those flats.  I just don't know how different the poling will be with it.  

Luke I am interested and would love the ride in your HPX.  Let me know when you are back in town and I will certainly come over.  Thanks again to everyone.


----------

